# Adult Acne? Anyone?



## CleverKrolik

If it is not bad enough that I have SA. At 33 I developed for the FIRST time EVER adult acne. Want to talk about your self confidence going to an all time low. I am getting wrinkles and acne all at once!!! 
I remember when my face first broke out. . .I was floored. I went to doctors and the oral medications are expensive and tore up my stomach. I was given topical stuff which made my skin look worse. It is a never ending cycle I have tired it all. . .I feel gross and it is embarrassing! 
I now wear make-up. Which I never needed before. My son told me that during a conversation about his friends calling me the "hot mom" his girlfriend blurted out "You've never seen her without make-up!" My feelings were SO HURT!!! I confided in her my feelings about my new found acne. 
I take care of myself. I am doing all I can but the psychological effects are awful and I can't stand it! It is amazing how this can make me feel so GROSS & dirty! 
And I just needed to express this and get it off my chest. I find myself crying or avoiding going somewhere just because of my skin. Make-up does not cover a lump. It is leaving marks and more importantly marks on my unbalanced self-esteem. I walk around with my head hung low and hope no one notices. 
I don't even see many people with Acne anymore. And when I do I feel sorry for them because now I know how it feels! 
THANKS FOR LISTENING!!!


----------



## caithiggs

CleverKrolik said:


> I don't even see many people with Acne anymore. And when I do I feel sorry for them because now I know how it feels!


What?? Where do you go where you don't see people with acne? Wow, people have acne everywhere!! Maybe more when you're in a crappy climate like I am though. Well I have to say I feel a bit better about having life long acne now (started when I hit puberty, going on 25 and it doesn't seem to be going anywhere soon).

Anyway, it sounds like it may be a hormonal thing for you? (I feel like that seems to be the case for adult acne?) For me it's genetic, but also I think the foods that I eat and general inbalances. I get it worse when I live sedentary with loads of stress (like being in school). And it diminishes when I have a full time job on my feet, and minimal stress. So you may have to look at your lifestyle. Stress WILL cause acne. I've worn makeup for as long as I can remember, ain't no shame in having less than flawless skin--that's so rare anyway!

But, if it's really getting to you, I would recommend Accutane, as an absolute last resort. I was using proactive for a while, because I find topically that benzol peroxide is way more effective than sylcilic acid. It didn't get rid of the acne but certainly kept it at bay. The thing about Accutane is that it is really dangerous as far as side effects and gives you way too much vitamin A. It has potential to damage your liver I think. Also you have to take birth control and absolutely cannot get prego on it, or within a year after you take it because it will mess up babies. You have to get blood tests once a month, etc. But on the other hand it blocks your oil receptors, and after some pain and major breakouts it leaves your skin totally flawless (albeit dry as hell, and you may get nose bleeds). lol, you see how this recommendation is going right? It works but it does a number on your body.

But on that note, you can go through the list of birth control that is supposed to be good for your skin too. I haven't gone through those much, but I've heard they've worked for people. Other than that, I guess I just have to say, welcome to the world of acne. lol. It isn't the end of the world. It's just skin. Keep yourself healthy, nothing else should matter.


----------



## CleverKrolik

I am almost 40, and yes it is a hormonal issue! Due to family medical history I can not take hormones or birth control. I have though about Accutane. I do use Proactive and I eat organic. 
I am a returning full time University student. So Stress, YES! And when I have a panic attack my face breaks out the next day in a bad way!!! 
So, where I live. . .(and I have only been here a few years and hate it) we have Valet parking at our shopping mall & the women out in public talk about their botox appointments and plastic surgeons. 
I am getting a zit thinking out it all. . .haha! 
Thanks for the support, nice to know I am not alone!


----------



## Snuffy

Yes, acne absolutely sucks. I've tended to get nasty sebcaceous cysts since age 13 (I'm 35 now), but luckily Proactiv has made a big difference; using it twice a day, my face never gets that bad anymore. I don't use the toner, though - found it works better with just the renewing cleanser, and repairing lotion on the trouble spots. Have you been using noncomedogenic makeup, too?


----------



## Kustamogen

I have had 2 huge pimples on my nose in the last few months that take weeks and weeks to go away!!!

I NEVER had acne as a kid/teen....these are my first pimples and theyre annoying!


----------



## CleverKrolik

Snuffy said:


> Yes, acne absolutely sucks. I've tended to get nasty sebcaceous cysts since age 13 (I'm 35 now), but I discovered Proactiv a few years back and my face never gets that bad anymore.... And it was _bad_! Ever tried it?


Yes I use Proactive, it helps but not totally! Thanks!!!


----------



## Snuffy

CleverKrolik said:


> Yes I use Proactive, it helps but not totally! Thanks!!!


Sorry, saw that you'd been using it after I'd already posted my original comment (-and edited it too late). It doesn't work 100% for me either, but I guess I've never expected anything would completely get rid of the zits, they've been my "friends" for so long... Heh.


----------



## CleverKrolik

Snuffy said:


> Sorry, saw that you'd been using it after I'd already posted my original comment (-and edited it too late). It doesn't work 100% for me either, but I guess I've never expected anything would completely get rid of the zits, they've been my "friends" for so long... Heh.


haha, I will just have to name them and accept them for who they are!


----------



## caithiggs

Well if it makes you feel any better, I think stress is giving me wrinkles at 25  on top of my acne, of course! So there you go. At least getting older is never going to phase me because I've always had terrible skin!


----------



## mellie

I had bad acne until I gave up dairy completely. I swear by this - the hormones in dairy are terrible for your body and your skin. If I've even slipped up a little bit I've broken out again so I am sure it's a direct connection. I loved cheese and milk chocolate and everything but it's so not worth it and there are so many soy and rice milk replacements now anyway that taste just as good. Once you give it up it should take about 2 weeks for the skin to start clearing up.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Hiya, I still have acne. It finally seems to be getting better, but still flares up from time to time. Have you tried mineral makeups...the main one. It's not cheap, but it lasts a while. It seems to help my skin. ???


----------



## sleepytime

mellie said:


> I had bad acne until I gave up dairy completely. I swear by this - the hormones in dairy are terrible for your body and your skin. If I've even slipped up a little bit I've broken out again so I am sure it's a direct connection. I loved cheese and milk chocolate and everything but it's so not worth it and there are so many soy and rice milk replacements now anyway that taste just as good. Once you give it up it should take about 2 weeks for the skin to start clearing up.


Here too. I had bad acne up until a year ago. I was listening to doctors tell me for years that it's got nothing to do with my diet, what a load of shyte! I gave up dairy and sugary things and my skin cleared right up.

Some other tips that helped me. Drinking lots of green tea is good because it's full of antioxidants. When I still had acne I found BP cream was the only commercial acne product that had decent results. I had some good results with baking soda too.

http://www.acne.org/baking-soda-reviews/209/page1.html


----------



## CleverKrolik

sleepytime said:


> Here too. I had bad acne up until a year ago. I was listening to doctors tell me for years that it's got nothing to do with my diet, what a load of shyte! I gave up dairy and sugary things and my skin cleared right up.
> 
> Some other tips that helped me. Drinking lots of green tea is good because it's full of antioxidants. When I still had acne I found BP cream was the only commercial acne product that had decent results. I had some good results with baking soda too.
> 
> http://www.acne.org/baking-soda-reviews/209/page1.html


THANK YOU! My sister has told me about baking soda and I have never tired it. . .she swears by a diet of NO DAIRY & Baking soda and I just brushed it off because I was using Proactive! I think Proactive does not prevent Acne but it does speed up the healing process after the breakout. At least that is what I have found.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have adult acne and I hate it. There has never been a time when I haven't at least worried about it. I use those plastic loofa things with antibacterial body wash, foaming face cleanser....I am a freakin' 35 year old teen!


----------



## confidencelost

Coconut oil. It is clearing my acne up. Apply at night and wash off in the morning. Eat a spoonful every day. May cause you to break out in yellow heads for a while, but they wont last long.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## angus

I am an adult acne sufferer have had acne most of my life, these are the rules:
1. dont think about it, it makes it worse.
2. if you have an acne scar sqeeze it to get the puss out then put antiseptic solution on it.
3. don't use soap, wash with sorbalene cream.
4. don't waste your money and damage your health with the following s*** Roacitane, Proactiv, Clearasil, anti-biotics that stuff is all BS.


----------



## eejm

Yep, I have it. I've had acne since I was about 12 (I am 34 now). I started using Pro Activ a few years ago, and it made a BIG difference. After a couple of years on it, I switched to a Target-brand knock off and it works even better.  But, I still have break outs and I hate seeing my scars. 

CleverKrolik, if you've tried multiple remedies and are still getting very little relief, try a dermotologist again if you can. Our skin changes a lot through the years, and treatments that did not work years ago may work now. 

Good luck, I know how you feel.


----------



## Pemberley

Virgin coconut oil is the bomb. You can use it to whiten your teeth too


----------



## peach123

CleverKrolik said:


> I am almost 40, and yes it is a hormonal issue! Due to family medical history I can not take hormones or birth control. I have though about Accutane. I do use Proactive and I eat organic.
> I am a returning full time University student. So Stress, YES! And when I have a panic attack my face breaks out the next day in a bad way!!!
> So, where I live. . .(and I have only been here a few years and hate it) we have Valet parking at our shopping mall & the women out in public talk about their botox appointments and plastic surgeons.
> I am getting a zit thinking out it all. . .haha!
> Thanks for the support, nice to know I am not alone!


I use Proactiv as well, I started getting acne in my late 30's, my mother suggesed that I try it and it has worked for me for over 10 years.


----------



## peach123

Snuffy said:


> Yes, acne absolutely sucks. I've tended to get nasty sebcaceous cysts since age 13 (I'm 35 now), but luckily Proactiv has made a big difference; using it twice a day, my face never gets that bad anymore. I don't use the toner, though - found it works better with just the renewing cleanser, and repairing lotion on the trouble spots. Have you been using noncomedogenic makeup, too?


Yes, Proactiv ROCKS lol!!!!! It is a blessing for those of us who had acne.


----------



## GoldenGray

Like some of the above posters mentioned, it is probably a hormonal issue and I would consider looking into correcting that problem. I've never had too many problems with acne, but I can relate to how insecure it makes you feel, because my hormones are all off balance due to my PCOS. Imagine spending a half an hour in front of the mirror everyday plucking facial hair! Quite embarrassing for a female...


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

I have a couple of zits right now. I have never had a face full of pimples, Even in my teen years, But I have always gotten them. I only get 3 at the most. I get them when I eat chocolate, So whoever says that chocolate doesn't cause them, Is a lying sack of poo.


----------



## CleverKrolik

Thank you all for your support! I do appreciate it!


----------



## mellie

sleepytime said:


> Here too. I had bad acne up until a year ago. I was listening to doctors tell me for years that it's got nothing to do with my diet, what a load of shyte! I gave up dairy and sugary things and my skin cleared right up.


I know, doctors will never tell you the real dietary causes of acne b/c then they stop making money off you! Here is a good article that goes into the connection between dairy, sugar and acne: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-mark-hyman/do-milk-and-sugar-cause-a_b_822163.html


----------



## purplefruit

confidencelost said:


> Coconut oil. It is clearing my acne up. Apply at night and wash off in the morning. Eat a spoonful every day. May cause you to break out in yellow heads for a while, but they wont last long.
> 
> Your mileage may vary.


whoa  okay between this and the coconut oil thread...I need to get some of this. I already use Jojoba, which costs and arm and a leg. And I haven't noticed it helping at all.



angus said:


> I am an adult acne sufferer have had acne most of my life, these are the rules:
> 1. dont think about it, it makes it worse.
> 2. if you have an acne scar sqeeze it to get the puss out then put antiseptic solution on it.
> 3. don't use soap, wash with sorbalene cream.
> 4. don't waste your money and damage your health with the following s*** Roacitane, Proactiv, Clearasil, anti-biotics that stuff is all BS.


all true...though re: #3, I haven't heard of sorbalene. sounds interesting? i wash with spectrojel which was recommended by my dermo and works great. Any doctor will tell you that Nivea, Neutrogena etc. are worthless.

I've had acne and super oily skin on my face since I was 9 years old, it sucks. I have terrible bacne too, which is ridiculously hard to treat (I've given up). I've tried almost everything to clear, but over the course of the day my face becomes so oily that by the afternoon, I see new pimples. Spent thousands on treatments, probably. I'm currently trying the non-dairy thing as of...this morning :lol I consume a lot of dairy (morning cereal, yogurt, occasionally ice cream) so that could easily be what's feeding the acne. I've heard that it actually does work, from lots of sources, so I'm keen on trying. :stu

The only thing that has come close to working, is when I was using SpectroJel, Neo Strata/Clindamycin prescription, and fading cream for the scars. Unfortunately my new health plan doesn't even cover the neostrata which is too expensive for me to afford, and the fade cream is even more expensive. If the dairy thing doesn't work my acne will get worse and worse until I can afford prescriptions :blank.


----------



## sleepytime

mellie said:


> I know, doctors will never tell you the real dietary causes of acne b/c then they stop making money off you! Here is a good article that goes into the connection between dairy, sugar and acne: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-mark-hyman/do-milk-and-sugar-cause-a_b_822163.html


Great article. I would definitely advise anyone suffering with acne to cut out both dairy and sugar for a month or two and see if it helps. I tried everything else for years and nothing helped. I actually gave up trying to treat it at one point until I read an article similar to the one above which finally led me to the root of my problem.


----------



## CleverKrolik

sleepytime said:


> Great article. I would definitely advise anyone suffering with acne to cut out both dairy and sugar for a month or two and see if it helps. I tried everything else for years and nothing helped. I actually gave up trying to treat it at one point until I read an article similar to the one above which finally led me to the root of my problem.


I have cut back on sugar TONS!!! I notice my face gets awful blackheads when I eat cheese. Silly as it seems yes it does effect it. Yogurt not to much I suppose because of less fats and the active bacteria. But Cheese is a big factor. I don't do much milk so that is not an issue. I also do not do anything hydrogonated. (sp?) Those solid fats just come out in your skin.

Let me tell you guys though. I was using oil mixes on my face and saw a big improvement in my oil production and the skin started to look healthier BUT I started to get really bad dry eyes. I went to the eye doctor because my eyes were killing me by the end of the day. She said I had dry scaly patches on my eyes *ewe gross* because my eye lids had clogged pores and to never use oil near the eye. I was not using it near the eye but I suppose it was getting there when I slept? Or somehow.

I am throwing my hands up in the air! Tit for tat!!!


----------



## Hot Chocolate

I used to have acne during my early teens like 11 - 15. I used neutrogena, went for facials and peelings and it's healed right now. Though my skin isn't the best but I do not have acne.


----------



## hypestyle

mine never stopped after teens.. I hope it stops soon.. grr..


----------



## bent

I occasionally get a zit. Usually it seems connected to stress. I wonder if it will ever go away completely.


----------



## WTFnooooo

I don't have them but on rare occasions I get them. Chocolate and washing my face with bar soap seem to be two things that account for their occurrence.


----------



## Hello22

Ya i get adult acne and i've just turned 23  Had it since i was 15, Gettin ****ing annoying at this stage


----------



## stevejones

CleverKrolik said:


> If it is not bad enough that I have SA. At 33 I developed for the FIRST time EVER adult acne. Want to talk about your self confidence going to an all time low. I am getting wrinkles and acne all at once!!!
> I remember when my face first broke out. . .I was floored. I went to doctors and the oral medications are expensive and tore up my stomach. I was given topical stuff which made my skin look worse. It is a never ending cycle I have tired it all. . .I feel gross and it is embarrassing!
> I now wear make-up. Which I never needed before. My son told me that during a conversation about his friends calling me the "hot mom" his girlfriend blurted out "You've never seen her without make-up!" My feelings were SO HURT!!! I confided in her my feelings about my new found acne.
> I take care of myself. I am doing all I can but the psychological effects are awful and I can't stand it! It is amazing how this can make me feel so GROSS & dirty!
> And I just needed to express this and get it off my chest. I find myself crying or avoiding going somewhere just because of my skin. Make-up does not cover a lump. It is leaving marks and more importantly marks on my unbalanced self-esteem. I walk around with my head hung low and hope no one notices.
> I don't even see many people with Acne anymore. And when I do I feel sorry for them because now I know how it feels!
> THANKS FOR LISTENING!!!


Look, i know it's frustrating to have acme. But that doesn't mean that you have to think like this and feel gross. Give it some time and don't be tensed because tension trigger the hormones which are responsible for acne.


----------



## Slogger

I still get monthly breakouts, usually one or two zits. Too much iodine can cause breakouts, too --it irritates the pores. I love seafood and seaweed, which contain lots of iodine, especially seaweed. If you stop putting seaweed on your cereal in the morning, that should help. :b


----------



## roses6

Yeah, I get them. So very annoying. They are not as bad as when I was in my late teens though. I took professional help around the age of 18 because I was fed up.


----------



## Addler

I've still got it, though far less badly than when I was a teen. I'm 24, but I figure the adolescent skin BS should be over by now, and I might just have to accept my status as an Acne'd-American. I've got deep scarring from acne, and so did my mother: she actually got her skin sanded to minimize the scars...but I rather like mine. It looks like I've survived some sort of pox...The active breakouts I could do without, however.


----------



## Paul

I have it, but I've had it since I was about 13 and it's not nearly as much as the teenage years so it doesn't bother me. Never bothered using anything for it. If you have painful pimples all over your face and back and other places then I understand doing something about it, but so many people overreact absurdly to just a couple. It's normal.


----------



## WinterIsComing

mellie said:


> I had bad acne until I gave up dairy completely. I swear by this - the hormones in dairy are terrible for your body and your skin. If I've even slipped up a little bit I've broken out again so I am sure it's a direct connection. I loved cheese and milk chocolate and everything but it's so not worth it and there are so many soy and rice milk replacements now anyway that taste just as good. Once you give it up it should take about 2 weeks for the skin to start clearing up.


This is my experience as well....cutting dairy and red meat (two places that my body was getting excess hormones from) was a lifesaver for me.

Quitting soda was a great move too...I went from moderate acne (several large gross pimples on my face, back and neck every day) to nearly clear skin (very small bumps that really arent noticeable) in about 3 weeks.


----------



## humourless

Adult acne, anyone?

No thanks.


----------



## Boring Loser

I didn't start getting acne really bad until i was 22 or 23. Started getting it all over my body as well as my face. I tried all sorts of do at home things including eating more healthy, taking much better care of myself, all sorts of home remedies and other stuff, and nothing has seemed to help me except the acne.org regimen. That got rid of most of the acne for me. If i don't do that every day, the acne all comes back. I don't know why i get acne and what's causing it. I still get a few stubborn pimples that won't go away for months no matter what though.

And yeah i started getting wrinkles since the beginning of this year. And it isn't from what i've been putting on my skin now to get rid of the acne, cause i didn't start doing that till may or june.


----------



## Jnmcda0

I had very bad acne as a teen and still get breakouts. I use a liberal amount of Clearasil every night before I go to bed and that keeps it under control. If I miss a day or two, I usually end up getting a couple zits that hang around for a few days. I have very oily skin and hate it. I could probably go to a dermatologist and get a prescription, but that would most likely be more costly than the Clearasil.


----------



## cassandraobrero

try using tea tree oil but use sparingly on the face (it's a natural antiseptice) and then follow it up with argan oil (it regulates the production of sebum). it works. hope you try it


----------



## hypestyle

cassandraobrero said:


> try using tea tree oil but use sparingly on the face (it's a natural antiseptice) and then follow it up with argan oil (it regulates the production of sebum). it works. hope you try it


where do you get this stuff?


----------



## Faith7

I have suffered with acne for about 16 years now and i'm nearly 31 and its not just the odd one. It disappeared for about a year after i had my second child and then came back. I'm just sick of it


----------



## cassandraobrero

*hello*



hypestyle said:


> where do you get this stuff?


i am not from the US but for tea tree oil, you can get it at Health and Beauty Options or stores similar to that. For argan oil, kindly google it and you will see online stores selling it.


----------



## ttrp

I posted this in a new thread under "health." I'll post it here, too. Here's what I've found works (after trying a bunch of sh*t out): 

1. Wash with Cetaphil Daily Facial Cleanser (you can get it at Walmart)

2. After washing with Cetaphil, apply Oxy Maximum Daily Face Wash to face and allow to remain on face for about a minute or so. Rinse. (you can also get this at Walmart.)


Anyway, just thought I'd share. This regimen has really cleared my complexion. Hope it helps you!

P.S. Tea tree oil did NOT work for me; although, admittedly, I only tried it for about 1-2 weeks. People did notice the smell, though!


----------



## cassandraobrero

**



ttrp said:


> I posted this in a new thread under "health." I'll post it here, too. Here's what I've found works (after trying a bunch of sh*t out):
> 
> 1. Wash with Cetaphil Daily Facial Cleanser (you can get it at Walmart)
> 
> 2. After washing with Cetaphil, apply Oxy Maximum Daily Face Wash to face and allow to remain on face for about a minute or so. Rinse. (you can also get this at Walmart.)
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share. This regimen has really cleared my complexion. Hope it helps you!
> 
> P.S. Tea tree oil did NOT work for me; although, admittedly, I only tried it for about 1-2 weeks. People did notice the smell, though!


it worked for me, and it's all natural...i was told, in using products, don't start fast and give up early....


----------



## ttrp

cassandraobrero said:


> it worked for me, and it's all natural...i was told, in using products, don't start fast and give up early....


I'm glad it worked for you. It never hurts to give a try.

To anybody who's thinking about trying it, I'd suggest using it along with the face wash regimen that I mentioned.


----------



## Luciana

I have hormonal breakouts...but since my hormones are all over the place i'm ALWAYS breaking out. I hate it. 

Really a huge blow to my already crappy self esteem. I feel your pain. Definitely.


----------



## Derekgnr

I've had acne since I was a teen and here I am at 38 and I still break out. My acne is a hereditary disease and there's not a thing I could of done to prevent it. It's severe and I have lots of scars from it. It basically ruined my life.


----------



## falling down

I can 1 up op, how does being prescribed medication for a blood disorder that causes big purple and red stretch marks that bleed all over your upper torso and in your arm pit area for 8 months sound? Now think about having to wait 3-4 years for them to heal only about 90% total, leaving you marked for life and sinking you into a depression that causes you to alienate yourself from friends, a normal life of going out into the world to find good employment and most importantly making you so self conscious with women and fearing getting to a point where you would have to take off your shirt off in front of them that you don't pursue relationships because of it, your depression and sas. And all of this happens starting at the age of 23, just months after you graduate from college. Now add that I still get acne as well, am fat, starting to lose my hair, unemployed, broke, in debt, single, depressed, frustrated, stressed out, pissed off but still seem to maintain a baby face and act like I'm 24 at age 32 and what do you think of that mess?


----------



## zork2001

Had acne really bad all through my teens. It was all on my back, center of my chest and around my mouth were the hot spots. 


Eventually went on the Accutane for I don't remember how many months. You skin gets dry you even break out in some rashes but you also lose the acne. Once I got off of it the acne never came back just like they said it would not.

Accutane can be good stuff if used correctly.


----------



## Curtis C

Came across this while surfing the web. I hope you had luck in fixing this problem.


----------



## centrino

Have you guys tried using a towel over your pillow while sleeping? I've heard a lot that it works. I have some acne problems and I'm gonna try it.
Also check this out http://www.ehow.com/facts_5867538_towels-acne.html


----------



## junkomundo

Kustamogen said:


> I have had 2 huge pimples on my nose in the last few months that take weeks and weeks to go away!!!
> 
> I NEVER had acne as a kid/teen....these are my first pimples and theyre annoying!


I found this article through Google. I hope you find it helpful:

5 Natural Remedies For Getting Rid of Acne

If you have ever suffered from acne, you know how painful it can be! If the pain is not bad enough, you also get ugly scars! Acne can happen both to teenagers as well as adults! For some people, the acne eventually goes but the scar remains for a long time; for others, acne vulgaris is a regular affair! In this article I will tell you about some of the natural remedies you can use to treat acne!

Before I go on to elaborate on the natural remedies, I must tell you that if you are allergic to any of these substances, you must stop its use immediately! Also, if these natural remedies do not help you, you may eventually have to go for more expensive alternatives such as dermabrasion and laser treatment! For most people, however, these remedies usually work wonders!

One more thing: regular washing of your face with clean water is a habit you must inculcate, if you have not already! Also, if you apply make-up or cosmetics, it is important that you remove the make-up/cosmetic once its job is over, instead of letting it remain on the skin. A lot of cosmetics contain powerful chemicals that would harm your skin in more ways that you could imagine!

Okay, I have rambled enough now, so here are some of the recommended natural treatments for acne:

Lemon Juice: The lemon is one versatile remedy provided by nature - you can cure so many ailments with it - even acne vulgaris! The lemon juice contains natural bleaching agents that would help you get rid of the redness caused by acne. The lemon juice also helps in removing the acne scar tissue so that new, healthier tissue can emerge in its place.

The treatment is simple: get a clean cotton swab or pad, and use that to apply lemon juice on to the affected area! Leave it like that for some time, and then wash the area with clean water!

Apple Cider Vinegar: Before using any kind of acne treatment, it is important to note that our skin has the tendency to renew and rejuvenate itself naturally, over time. Apple Cider Vinegar detoxifies your body by cleansing it of all the toxins that are causing acne; on top of that, it also speeds up our skin's rejuvenation process. You can take either it as an oral medicine if you want, or apply it on the affected area of the skin!

Oatmeal: Along with lemon, this is one of the most commonly used natural remedies for acne! Mix oatmeal powder with rose water and apply it on the affected area, then leave it on the skin for at least 10-15 minutes, after which you should wash the face with cold water. Do this every day and you would notice that not just your pimples but even those ugly acne scars have vanished!

Egg whites: Not many people know that you can use egg whites in order to treat acne! Create a facemask out of egg whites and leave it on your face for an entire night; it is preferable to wear this 'mask' at bedtime for obvious reasons!

The Tomato-Cucumber Combo: These oft-eaten vegetables are also great in treating acne. Extract the liquid juice from both these vegetables and then mix them; then wash your face thoroughly, and apply the juice on to the affected area! The antioxidant properties of tomato would help prevent further damage of your skin. These two vegetables also help in making the skin smoother, tighter and stronger!

Article Source: http://totalinfotips.com/acne/article1.php


----------



## Rocketman1973

I still get the occasional acne, either on my nose or forehead. I seem to only get it when I start eating a bunch of chocolate. I've always been like that.


----------



## MobiusX

having the acne scars is worse than the acne itself


----------



## Uffdaa

Proactive does work. Get it.

I find that my skin looks much prettier if I don't drink coffee....but that is hard because I'm addicted to the stuff.


----------



## abhishek

i am 20 yr guy and i am having i lot of acnes and pimples... its not stoping,i am really getting low... dont know how to get rid of it. it really feels bad coz i am a good tall and have a good physic but these pimples and acnes make me feel so low... plz suggest me wht should i do


----------



## Arterius

10% benzoyl peroxide.


----------



## niacin

I am a total hypocrite because I still have acne, but do the candida diet. It will go away. If only I had willpower.


----------



## will30

Well I cannot cut dairy for the fact that I have a desire to hopefully want to work out. But I have some dried up acne thats faded but in my skin, its I believe caused some pinchiness in my skin and may be causing aging. It might be scarring. The coconut oil is interesting. I can't quit soda either. I drink maximum two cans a day. And a cup of coffee. And I like to use at least two spoonfuls of refined sugar. Concealer helps? Or maybe a tan?

What is the target knock off brand btw?


----------



## TheDiviner

Yeah I‘m over 30 and still get acne along my jaw line and on my forehead. I have oily skin and my hair gets nasty if I skip a day showering. Bah, oily skin, I‘ll be laughing when I‘m 45 and looking younger than everyone else.


----------



## syoung

My adult acne cleared up when I started taking L-Lysine amino acid supplements.
No canker sores, no skin blemishes, no cold sores. L- Lysine is something people can not make, we have to eat it in order to get it. I started taking it two years ago daily and it really has improved the quality of my life in terms of skin and canker sore and cold sore, and other epidermal, dermal lining ailments.


----------



## totalloner

No thanks


----------



## MissAlice

I have adult acne, and I've had acne since a teen. My skin has improved but never cleared up and it's just something I deal with now. But after I got over how bad I felt about it, I realised no one else even mentions it. No one ever really seems to pay me close enough attention for it to ever be a topic of conversation.

Adult acne I am certain is a product of stress, SA and depression.

I got big improvements from the contraceptive dianette (cyproterone acetate and ethinylestradiol). And I use Aveeno foaming face wash, which is much better suited for adult skin than all the teenager products, and aveeno cream to moisturise. Be careful with antiwrinkle creams, as some are very oily and retinol products (like RoC cream) can sometimes make acne worse (though for some it makes it better, so you need to try it for yourself).


----------



## will30

syoung said:


> My adult acne cleared up when I started taking L-Lysine amino acid supplements.
> No canker sores, no skin blemishes, no cold sores. L- Lysine is something people can not make, we have to eat it in order to get it. I started taking it two years ago daily and it really has improved the quality of my life in terms of skin and canker sore and cold sore, and other epidermal, dermal lining ailments.


 Does that work for everyone?


----------



## Robot the Human

Psoriasis is the new acne for me. I have it very mildly, but it's an imperfection just the same. It comes and goes. I still have acne, but as long as it's very mild I actually like to think of it as making me look younger or more like an adolescent.

I guess I've come to the point, where I'm just worn out and tired of finding things that I don't like about myself. Maybe I'm going insane and just desperately trying to put a positive spin on everything these days.


----------



## myacnelife

Hello I know this is an old thread but this may help you?

http://myacnelife.com/best-acne-products-for-adults-top-4-products-that-stop-pimples-zits


----------



## starr80

This thread is old. But anyway. Acne has been a huge blow to my already-fragile self-esteem. My skin became very oily and began breaking out when I was a young teenager and it never stopped. And I have spots left over. I feel as if I look very extremely abnormal, and have to hide behind makeup. My biggest issue is that once people have seen me made-up, how do I ever show them my naked face, when they think that I look completely different. Due to this, I've been unable to have close friends, because what would I do once they want to do things which would prevent makeup usage, such as swimming or camping or even getting together when it's hot and humid. And I hate to lie or be dishonest, and this makes me feel like I'm hiding the truth, and yet I can't go without makeup with them. So it's a tough situation and I just avoid most of the people I know. With people whose opinion is not as crucial to me, and whose judgement and criticism won't hurt as much, it's easier. But with very critical, attractive people my own age, it's impossible to ever go without makeup because they've never seen me that way. It's difficult to explain exactly what this is to someone who hasn't suffered through it. But it's no fun. If I did not care what others thought of me, or learned to be mindful and to go beyond my thoughts, perhaps things would be different. Mindfulness seems to be the only way to go beyond genes.


----------



## erinpade

I got acne when I was about 19 years old, and I had it for a good five years. It started when I moved to Arizona from California when I went to college. I later found out that climate changes and stress due to life changes can trigger acne. Nobody else in my family had this problem so they all gave me really bad advice and assumed that I wasn't washing my face and was eating bad. The thing that worked best for me was Retin-A. The first time I tried it I gave up. My face was so raw and red, and my skin was peeling off in sheets. The second time I tried it I stuck it out. It really took more than six weeks before my skin got used to it and I saw real results. I went from having a full face of acne all the time to having one or two pimples once in a while. I used it for several years until I got through the phase and then I was able to stop using it. It helps with wrinkles too!


----------



## Lize4

Taking Vitamin D has helped clear my skin up.


----------



## starr80

Lize4 said:


> Taking Vitamin D has helped clear my skin up.


That's neat. Was yours hormonal?


----------



## Lize4

starr80 said:


> That's neat. Was yours hormonal?


Yep. Right before/after my cycle, I would break out on my cheeks and jawline. I also limit my intake of dairy and wheat. I have VERY sensitive skin, I wash my face with a brand called Simple, put some retinol serum on at night and wear sunscreen. The Vitamin D I just started recently, made a big difference.


----------



## VakarineMy

Flax oil works wonders for acne.


----------



## starr80

Lize4 said:


> Yep. Right before/after my cycle, I would break out on my cheeks and jawline. I also limit my intake of dairy and wheat. I have VERY sensitive skin, I wash my face with a brand called Simple, put some retinol serum on at night and wear sunscreen. The Vitamin D I just started recently, made a big difference.


Mine is hormonal, but appears randomly. I wanted to ask what sunscreen you use. Because I've tried dozens and every single one breaks me out right away.


----------



## Lize4

Yeah, mine is random as well. Sucks, with hormonal acne, the acne cannot be treated with benzoyl peroxide or any of the over the counter stuff. You have to address the underlying cause: the imbalance. For sunscreen I found 2 that do not break me out: Neutrogena Age Shield Face with helioplex, and then Arcona-Reozone 40.


----------



## starr80

Lize4 said:


> Yeah, mine is random as well. Sucks, with hormonal acne, the acne cannot be treated with benzoyl peroxide or any of the over the counter stuff. You have to address the underlying cause: the imbalance. For sunscreen I found 2 that do not break me out: Neutrogena Age Shield Face with helioplex, and then Arcona-Reozone 40.


Thanks, Lize! Topical treatments can and do work for hormonal acne, but it's not a permanent solution because it doesn't address the core cause.


----------



## suresh634

Adult acnes are commonly seen in women after the age of 25. It appears around the mouth and jawline or even involves the neck. Fluctuating hormone levels, family history, stress or undiagnosed medical condition are the reasons for adult acne. Mild acne can be treated with anti-acne creams, facewashes, and mild oral antibiotics. Never put things like lemon, garlic, and tomato or toothpaste as it may burn the skin. Check the link to know more about adult acne and its treatment options : http://www.dermatologistinbangalore.com/what-is-adult-acne/


----------



## illestin901

I had it for 15 years until early 2016 when I finished isotretinoin. I took almost 12000mg and I haven't had a spot for 8 months so far.

I'm left with some horrible scarring though. The only way it can be fixed is with fraxel and a scar revision - roughly $2000


----------



## SplendidBob

illestin901 said:


> I had it for 15 years until early 2016 when I finished isotretinoin. I took almost 12000mg and I haven't had a spot for 8 months so far.
> 
> I'm left with some horrible scarring though. The only way it can be fixed is with fraxel and a scar revision - roughly $2000


Have you tried dermarolling + topical vitamin C?

I am pretty sure my scarring has improved since doing this (been doing it monthly for 5 months or so). Its slow but steady progress, I think. Mine are very shallow but quite wide rolling scars. Because my scarring isn't that bad though its quite difficult to determine progress as even tiny variations in lighting make the scars look worse / better. I am fairly sure its helping though 

There are some studies that show improvements from this treatment (which is why I decided to give it a go personally).


----------



## lonelyalone

splendidbob said:


> Have you tried dermarolling + topical vitamin C?
> 
> I am pretty sure my scarring has improved since doing this (been doing it monthly for 5 months or so). Its slow but steady progress, I think. Mine are very shallow but quite wide rolling scars. Because my scarring isn't that bad though its quite difficult to determine progress as even tiny variations in lighting make the scars look worse / better. I am fairly sure its helping though
> 
> There are some studies that show improvements from this treatment (which is why I decided to give it a go personally).


I can't access that account so I made another one. Yes I've dried dermaroller (though not with vitamin C). It was a few years ago now, but I bought one to use at home and it was painful as hell especially on the forehead. I also had dermastamp done at a clinic but it did nothing. That hurt like a mother because it pulsated very fast. Also tried glycolic acid and TCA. Unfortunately I see no option but to get fraxel. I spent years going back for different creams and ointments and antibiotics until I finally got tane.


----------



## SplendidBob

lonelyalone said:


> I can't access that account so I made another one. Yes I've dried dermaroller (though not with vitamin C). It was a few years ago now, but I bought one to use at home and it was painful as hell especially on the forehead. I also had dermastamp done at a clinic but it did nothing. That hurt like a mother because it pulsated very fast. Also tried glycolic acid and TCA. Unfortunately I see no option but to get fraxel. I spent years going back for different creams and ointments and antibiotics until I finally got tane.


Whoa, pulsating dermastamp, sounds nasty heh. Yeh, the dermarolling is quite painful esp on the forehead.

Fraxel might give you good improvements. I do understand the effect that acne scarring can have so it's worth a shot if you can afford it. Hope you get good improvement


----------

